# Hans Zimmer's Inception - Score Analysis



## ashtongleckman

Hey all! Here's my analysis for Hans Zimmer's Inception score. It includes a look at cues like Time, Dream is Collapsing, Mombasa, etc, the famous auditory illusion, some of the thematic elements, and more. The Cubase session, MIDI file, stems, etc are available in the pinned comment for free download.



You can also check out all of the second season of Behind the Score here (including Wonder Woman, Narnia, the Last Samurai, Theory of Everything, etc). 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeFP26Uv6kO92EvlzF-MoIz9HonNlxfJu

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Garry

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey all! Here's my analysis for Hans Zimmer's Inception score. It includes a look at cues like Time, Dream is Collapsing, Mombasa, etc, the famous auditory illusion, some of the thematic elements, and more. The Cubase session, MIDI file, stems, etc are available in the pinned comment for free download.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also check out all of the second season of Behind the Score here (including Wonder Woman, Narnia, the Last Samurai, Theory of Everything, etc).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeFP26Uv6kO92EvlzF-MoIz9HonNlxfJu
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy!



Thoroughly enjoying watching this Ashton, thank you for sharing. The breadth of your knowledge and ability, despite your young age, is breathtaking. Thanks also for your generosity in sharing the materials - incredibly useful for learning (though I wish I could convince you to use Logic instead! )

Keep up the great work. We're all watching your career with great anticipation.


----------



## Rctec

Dear Ashton,
Great job! ...but I could make your life easier - just ask for the Cubase files 
One little thing: you keep miss-hearing the piano part in “Time”. I wanted to limit it to two notes for each (well, technically they are not...) chord. So it’s only A,C ; E,G; ...etc. So that the C,B is really stark... it’s a slightly less ‘romantic’ voicing, implying the 5th.
Oh, and all the synth where what became “Dark Zebra”...
Hz


----------



## fretti

Rctec said:


> Great job! ...but I could make your life easier - just ask for the Cubase files


Wait, we are allowed to do that?
As I am trying to do a "remake" of your King Arthur Score and there is no real midi files around for that...(but I can train my ears while doing that I think).

Or is that just, when one works to be a professional composers one day? (wich is not the case for me, as I am not really talented for that and actually studying economics)


----------



## Rctec

fretti said:


> Wait, we are allowed to do that?
> As I am trying to do a "remake" of your King Arthur Score and there is no real midi files around for that...(but I can train my ears while doing that I think).
> 
> Or is that just, when one works to be a professional composers one day? (wich is not the case for me, as I am not really talented for that and actually studying economics)


Not all scores are around... computer systems changed, and I used to never be very tidy about keeping them.... but I think King Arthur exsists, as does the “In” movies - “interstellar” “Inception”,”Insignificance”, “Inferno”...
It’s just a matter of asking my team to restore them...


----------



## ashtongleckman

Rctec said:


> Dear Ashton,
> Great job! ...but I could make your life easier - just ask for the Cubase files
> One little thing: you keep miss-hearing the piano part in “Time”. I wanted to limit it to two notes for each (well, technically they are not...) chord. So it’s only A,C ; E,G; ...etc. So that the C,B is really stark... it’s a slightly less ‘romantic’ voicing, implying the 5th.
> Oh, and all the synth where what became “Dark Zebra”...
> Hz


Thanks for the feedback Hans! I know that a lot of the string voicing during that first section of time is two voice based, but I wasn’t completely clear on the fact that the piano is just two voices. Thank you for clarifying that.

Also, very kind of you to offer the Cubase file in the future. I just might take you up on that!


----------



## mac

And here come the 10,000 requests for your cubase projects, what have you done @Rctec?!


----------



## fretti

Rctec said:


> Not all scores are around... computer systems changed, and I used to never be very tidy about keeping them.... but I think King Arthur exsists, as does the “In” movies - “interstellar” “Inception”,”Insignificance”, “Inferno”...
> It’s just a matter of asking my team to restore them...


Now that Hans Zimmer himself has quoted my post I think I can die in peace.



mac said:


> And here come the 10,000 requests for your cubase projects, what have you done @Rctec?!


Well I think the scores most people want to remake for their own are already available by a million midi files around the net now (Dark Knight, Pirates, Inception etc....). Unless you want to achieve perfection of course...
I think though if there is even the slightest chance that I actually get a Cubase file for King Arthur with all the midi data the pure amount of instrument tracks needed would probably lead to my computer exploding.

Also it just shows how great a man @Rctec is to offer such a thing to a young composer like Ashton here (don't know how old you are actually but I just guess "young" here, hope that is ok @ashtongleckman )


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey all! Here's my analysis for Hans Zimmer's Inception score. It includes a look at cues like Time, Dream is Collapsing, Mombasa, etc, the famous auditory illusion, some of the thematic elements, and more. The Cubase session, MIDI file, stems, etc are available in the pinned comment for free download.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also check out all of the second season of Behind the Score here (including Wonder Woman, Narnia, the Last Samurai, Theory of Everything, etc).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeFP26Uv6kO92EvlzF-MoIz9HonNlxfJu
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy!




Hey Ashton, 

I didn´t had the time go through the whole tutorial, but let me tell you that you are doing a very good job there. I like people who are passionate about something and you are a prime example of that. What I also like is that give some background info and you are not entirely limiting the tutorial just on how to midi mockup this and that. Whenever I have a question how to do that Zimmer, esqued sound. I am going to ask you, allright? !


----------



## markleake

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey all! Here's my analysis for Hans Zimmer's Inception score. It includes a look at cues like Time, Dream is Collapsing, Mombasa, etc, the famous auditory illusion, some of the thematic elements, and more. The Cubase session, MIDI file, stems, etc are available in the pinned comment for free download.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also check out all of the second season of Behind the Score here (including Wonder Woman, Narnia, the Last Samurai, Theory of Everything, etc).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeFP26Uv6kO92EvlzF-MoIz9HonNlxfJu
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy!



Awesome work again. I found this directly on YouTube this time and watched it already. Again I am amazed by how much time and dedication you put in. Not only are you good at listening to the score to break it down, you are a very good teacher... good at explaining things and keeping us interested at the same time.

I also watched your Narnia analysis, and (no offense to Mr. Zimmer!) while I like really like the Inception score, Narnia is one of my absolute favorites. So it was awesome to see you go into detail on Narnia.


----------



## Christian W.

Rctec said:


> Not all scores are around... computer systems changed, and I used to never be very tidy about keeping them.... but I think King Arthur exsists, as does the “In” movies - “interstellar” “Inception”,”Insignificance”, “Inferno”...
> It’s just a matter of asking my team to restore them...



Whao, that would be a tremendous honour to have a look at one of those cubase projects.


----------



## bvaughn0402

I would LOVE to be able to study these compositions @Rctec if you would consider ... especially the Inception ones. I listen to that every month.

It would be wonderful as a novice composer to be able to study what you did.

Has anyone seen the cool video of the guy who recreated one of Hans' Inception song only using stock sounds in Logic Pro? I think you can get his score directly from him as well.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey all! Here's my analysis for Hans Zimmer's Inception score. It includes a look at cues like Time, Dream is Collapsing, Mombasa, etc, the famous auditory illusion, some of the thematic elements, and more. The Cubase session, MIDI file, stems, etc are available in the pinned comment for free download.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also check out all of the second season of Behind the Score here (including Wonder Woman, Narnia, the Last Samurai, Theory of Everything, etc).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeFP26Uv6kO92EvlzF-MoIz9HonNlxfJu
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy!




Love these videos. Really well put together.


Would be great to have the midi files for the older episodes if that’s not too cheeky a request...?


----------



## ashtongleckman

Puzzlefactory said:


> Love these videos. Really well put together.
> 
> 
> Would be great to have the midi files for the older episodes if that’s not too cheeky a request...?



A few of the sessions from season two sadly were lost a few months back. Had a big flood and most of them were all on a hard drive, and that got destroyed, as well as a large portion of the studio. I've recently organized a process of keeping all my important content on a couple physical platforms, as well as on Dropbox so that kind of thing will never happen again. I'd release all of them if I still had them. 

I did come across a few goodies you might be interested in. After some digging, I found Wonder Woman, Danish Girl, and Man of Steel. There might be some odd things in the sessions as I haven't gone back in since I did them, but hopefully it's helpful.

Have fun! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/31ngpi7l0zhafyo/AACtCs3T0NpDdyfIIhq9_XeKa?dl=0


----------



## fretti

markleake said:


> I also watched your Narnia analysis, and (no offense to Mr. Zimmer!) while I like really like the Inception score, Narnia is one of my absolute favorites. So it was awesome to see you go into detail on Narnia.


Narnia is (arguably) but for me definitely one of the best scores there is (at least from a musical standpoint, and only in my opinion). But wasn't Harry Gregson-Williams working for Hans' during that time?
If I remember correctly Kingdom of Heaven (same release year?!) was passed down from Hans' to Harry G-W because he thought that everything he did sounded like Gladiator all over again...
So it probably has some influence from Hans' in one way or another.

Please, if that is actually wrong (sometimes my brain is a little exhausted after 8h of tax law) then feel free to correct me as I don't want to spread any "lies" around here...


----------



## ashtongleckman

fretti said:


> Narnia is (arguably) but for me definitely one of the best scores there is (at least from a musical standpoint, and only in my opinion). But wasn't Harry Gregson-Williams working for Hans' during that time?
> If I remember correctly Kingdom of Heaven (same release year?!) was passed down from Hans' to Harry G-W because he thought that everything he did sounded like Gladiator all over again...
> So it probably has some influence from Hans' in one way or another.
> 
> Please, if that is actually wrong (sometimes my brain is a little exhausted after 8h of tax law) then feel free to correct me as I don't want to spread any "lies" around here...




Harry is deffinetely one of a kind! I’ve gotten the chance to meet him a couple times and not only is he insanely talented but he’s one of the nicest people I’ve ever met.

I still remember holding the physical scores for Narnia feeling like I was going to start crying then and there and ruin the ink on the paper and embarrass the hell out of myself. I love the score THAT much.

Narnia is a gem!


----------



## mac

I never got into the Narnia soundtrack, at all. Maybe I let it pass me by. Any stand out tracks I should listen to?


----------



## ashtongleckman

mac said:


> I never got into the Narnia soundtrack, at all. Maybe it's passed me by. Any stand out tracks I should listen to?



Check out The Battle, Father Christmas, and Only the Beginning of the Adventure. Just a few of the standouts.


----------



## fretti

ashtongleckman said:


> Harry is deffinetely one of a kind! I’ve gotten the chance to meet him a couple times and not only is he insanely talented but he’s one of the nicest people I’ve ever met.
> 
> I still remember holding the physical scores for Narnia feeling like I was going to start crying then and there and ruin the ink on the paper and embarrass the hell out of myself. I love the score THAT much.
> 
> Narnia is a gem!


Oh man you can‘t believe how jealous I am of you to know people like Harry!
My sister just asked me why I started trembling when I thought of the possibility to hold something as value a original score book like that

It really is one of a kind! It is one of two movies where I simply cried because of the music actually (besides Anakin turning to the dark side and killing all those younglings, damn you John Williams ). Not like being sad but actually crying every time I see it..


----------



## Rctec

fretti said:


> Narnia is (arguably) but for me definitely one of the best scores there is (at least from a musical standpoint, and only in my opinion). But wasn't Harry Gregson-Williams working for Hans' during that time?
> If I remember correctly Kingdom of Heaven (same release year?!) was passed down from Hans' to Harry G-W because he thought that everything he did sounded like Gladiator all over again...
> So it probably has some influence from Hans' in one way or another.
> 
> Please, if that is actually wrong (sometimes my brain is a little exhausted after 8h of tax law) then feel free to correct me as I don't want to spread any "lies" around here...



Sort of right... Harry - and everybody here - works autonomously. Sometimes they start out as assistant - the way Harry did, sometimes I’m their assistant...as I was for Harry on “Man on Fire”. But I think Harry had actually build his own studio by “Narnia” (which, I agree, is just a masterful score).
You are right about “Kingdom of Heaven”
-Hz-


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

If anyone is interested, there's an analysis of precisely how they mixed the score in surround as a Cubase session on my website.


----------



## RoguePianist

Rctec said:


> Dear Ashton,
> Great job! ...but I could make your life easier - just ask for the Cubase files
> One little thing: you keep miss-hearing the piano part in “Time”. I wanted to limit it to two notes for each (well, technically they are not...) chord. So it’s only A,C ; E,G; ...etc. So that the C,B is really stark... it’s a slightly less ‘romantic’ voicing, implying the 5th.
> Oh, and all the synth where what became “Dark Zebra”...
> Hz


Dear Mr. Zimmer, I'm no Ashton, but if it isn't too much trouble, could you send me the Cubase files? I greatly admire your work, and Inception is one of my favourite scores.


----------



## Rctec

RoguePianist said:


> Dear Mr. Zimmer, I'm no Ashton, but if it isn't too much trouble, could you send me the Cubase files? I greatly admire your work, and Inception is one of my favourite scores.


I might post some of them here... we are crazy busy and I don’t want to kill my assistants. We have to restore the file from backups, which is boring and time-consuming. 
But I’ll have a go. Just give us a bit of time...


----------



## rlw

Rctec said:


> I might post some of them here... we are crazy busy and I don’t want to kill my assistants. We have to restore the file from backups, which is boring and time-consuming.
> But I’ll have a go. Just give us a bit of time...


This is probably the first time I regret being on Logic Pro.


----------



## markleake

ashtongleckman said:


> Harry is deffinetely one of a kind! I’ve gotten the chance to meet him a couple times and not only is he insanely talented but he’s one of the nicest people I’ve ever met.
> 
> I still remember holding the physical scores for Narnia feeling like I was going to start crying then and there and ruin the ink on the paper and embarrass the hell out of myself. I love the score THAT much.
> 
> Narnia is a gem!


I think I would react the same way.

I saw Narnia twice at the movies, just because the first time it affected me so much. The second time I was thinking it would be a more normal viewing, but nope, I still cried. The music I think is a big part of the impact, much of it is so sensational I don't have words to say why.

Some things in life just impact us like that. It's embarrassing to admit, but also wonderful at the same time.


----------



## KEM

Rctec said:


> I might post some of them here... we are crazy busy and I don’t want to kill my assistants. We have to restore the file from backups, which is boring and time-consuming.
> But I’ll have a go. Just give us a bit of time...



Wait what? Hold up... you’re telling me you’re just gonna give out your project files? Well, now I’m excited!! 

But now that I think about it... I’m pretty sure your 600+ track projects will destroy my MacBook Pro haha.


----------



## midi-et-quart

Hi @ashtongleckman , thanks for this detailed walkthrough. Sometimes the mixing of your mock-ups did obviously differ from the original, but I found these arrangements also quite interesting.


----------



## fretti

[QUOTE="rlw said:


> This is probably the first time I regret being on Logic Pro.


Time to upgrade to Cubase Pro for me I guess.
Also using Logic Pro still as my main DAW but since I bought Cubase Elements my workflow has sped up incredibly. But I am a student so I think the price is (more) reasonable for Cubase pro compared to Logic Pro...


KEM said:


> Wait what? Hold up... you’re telling me you’re just gonna give out your project files? Well, now I’m excited!!
> 
> But now that I think about it... I’m pretty sure your 600+ track projects will destroy my MacBook Pro haha.


I mean he will probably upload the last midi-versions before recordings or so (like JXl/Tom did in his studio time). Everything later than that he probably had to sign of the rights to the studio they simply won‘t let him upload the project from a specific point of time at all (again same with JXL studio time as he said multiple times he would love to do, but the movie studios don‘t allow him to show later phases of the project).
But yes would be still unbelievable great, like Christmas for the next 10 years combined


----------



## KEM

fretti said:


> I mean he will probably upload the last midi-versions before recordings or so (like JXl/Tom did in his studio time). Everything later than that he probably had to sign of the rights to the studio they simply won‘t let him upload the project from a specific point of time at all (again same with JXL studio time as he said multiple times he would love to do, but the movie studios don‘t allow him to show later phases of the project).
> But yes would be still unbelievable great, like Christmas for the next 10 years combined



I’m sure that’ll be the case, and I’m totally fine with that, the opportunity to disect some of these scores would be a real treat, I absolutely love Junkie’s videos and I watch them almost daily, but there’s only so much he can do with 45-50 minutes. But if I had these project files... well... let’s just say I’d be spending a lot of time NOT working on my own music hahaha.


----------



## Harry

Very nice work Ashton. Just curious, how do you go about making these pieces - do you work with a score?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Harry said:


> Very nice work Ashton. Just curious, how do you go about making these pieces - do you work with a score?



My guess is “practical transcription”. 

Load up your template, import the original audio file and then start recreating it bar by bar.


----------



## Consona

Rctec said:


> I might post some of them here... we are crazy busy and I don’t want to kill my assistants. We have to restore the file from backups, which is boring and time-consuming.
> But I’ll have a go. Just give us a bit of time...


I know this may sound really impudent just straight asking for a concrete thing but think of this as some kind of a wishlist thing rather than dictating you what to show us , but if you are really going to release some of the Cubase files, or even some midi or anything, would you consider something like _Molossus_ or _Imagine The Fire_ in case you have that Batman stuff still available? Would be really great to be able to learn how these big grandiose tracks work. Thank you for the consideration.


----------



## mac

@Rctec Could I get the project file for 'Going for Gold' please?


----------



## fretti

Come on guys, we get what we get...
I don't want to be held accountable when one of his assistants overworks himself only to make it possible that we get to see a real Cubase file from Remote Control...
I see that everybody here wants a different track, movie etc. but lets not overdraw the line here and exploit the generosity of Hans'; until yesterday I couldn't even dream of actually getting a glimpse on of these and even when it might be something that wasn't No.1 on my "wishlist" in the first place I'll still jump up and down for the next year out of pleasure/delight


----------



## KEM

fretti said:


> Come on guys, we get what we get...
> I don't want to be held accountable when one of his assistants overworks himself only to make it possible that we get to see a real Cubase file from Remote Control...
> I see that everybody here wants a different track, movie etc. but lets not overdraw the line here and exploit the generosity of Hans'; until yesterday I couldn't even dream of actually getting a glimpse on of these and even when it might be something that wasn't No.1 on my "wishlist" in the first place I'll still jump up and down for the next year out of pleasure/delight



100% agree with this, I’ll take anything I can get!! Do I want project files for TDK more than anything in this whole world? Of course!! Will I bet upset if I don’t get them? Nope, because I can always listen to the score on my own, the project files would just be icing on the cake, but we can’t ask for too much.


----------



## mac

I'm pretty sure 99.9% of people know I'm joking. I don't think anyone should be requesting anything.


----------



## ashtongleckman

Harry said:


> Very nice work Ashton. Just curious, how do you go about making these pieces - do you work with a score?



Everything is by ear, I’ll listen to the track a few times and create the skeleton of it, build it layer by layer and if I need to a couple times, go back to the audio file, but I don’t import it and repeat it over and over again, I usually work section by section also, bar by bar would eventually get excruciating.


----------



## JEPA

mac said:


> I'm pretty sure 99.9% of people know I'm joking. I don't think anyone should be requesting anything.


we know! my Christmas wish is Interstellar tracks, please dear HZ-Santa Claus?  -joking-joking-


----------



## fretti

mac said:


> I'm pretty sure 99.9% of people know I'm joking. I don't think anyone should be requesting anything.


That's why my post wasn't directed at anyone here in particular (and why I didn't quote anyone).
It was more to "prevent" this thread to become full of:
"Oh please give me that file"; "Yes and I'd like to have that 2 mins from that movie"; "Do you still have the files from Rain Man? And can you please send them to [email protected]" etc.

Was pure precaution as I would feel kind of guilty if HZ and his Team feel used here in any way (or feel like we don't appreciate them making something like that possible). I know you were joking (not sure 99.9% will see it that way, but yes most people). And I know that (because we aren't on youtube or so) most people on this forum and this thread know to value such an offer, and would love to study some of those files. But someone might just over read some posts here (and not carefully read them) and misinterpret it to be a "wish wich file you want to get"...
I apologize if it came across as being harsh and sounded like I want to prohibit anyone here from talking about HZ's scores in general though.


----------



## fretti

JEPA said:


> we know! my Christmas wish is Interstellar tracks, please dear HZ-Santa Claus?  -joking-joking-


I mean HZ standing in your living room on christmas eve would be quite a pleasant surprise though...


----------



## ThomasNL

Amazing Ashton! And everyone requesting Cubase projects/midi from Hans, how amazing that would be, I think you learn so much more from the way Ashton is doing it: by ear. Training your ear is so valuable and trying to exactly replicate something so profound as film music requires incredible focus. Of course it is even better if you can check if you got everything right but getting the midi project and just checking that won't give you as much skill and experience than trying to replicate something by ear. 

But that is just my cup of tea, it is very time-consuming so I can understand a lot of people won't have the time to do that.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

I’m quite happy with Ashton’s transcriptions. You don’t need the original files to be able to understand what’s going on compostionally. 

A (rough?) estimate will get you far IMO...


----------



## patrick76

This is just a great example of VIC at its finest. Great posts and sharing. And what a gesture from HZ.


----------



## Consona

Heledir said:


> I'd guess they're a little too big for my poor little Cubase Elements...


Good call, with the track limitations, I don't think I'll be able to open it in my Artist version either.


----------



## fretti

Consona said:


> Good call, with the track limitations, I don't think I'll be able to open it in my Artist version either.


I am very „eager“ to see if my Mac is (even with cubase pro) actually able to open such a file...
But yes track limitations and also the limitations on the instrument rack/instrument tracks will make it not possible probably...
But who knows, maybe HZ‘s Team will „clean“ them up so much that it might even fit Cubase Artist?!


----------



## Consona

fretti said:


> I am very „eager“ to see if my Mac is (even with cubase pro) actually able to open such a file...
> But yes track limitations and also the limitations on the instrument rack/instrument tracks will make it not possible probably...
> But who knows, maybe HZ‘s Team will „clean“ them up so much that it might even fit Cubase Artist?!


Maybe Hans and crew will make something like Junkie XL's Studio Time Youtube series with Hans and Alan Meyerson commenting on the opened Cubase file, with a glass of wine and stuff, since "why" is as important, or maybe more, than "how".  And since nobody will be able to open those files on their systems.


----------



## animationgentleman

Rctec said:


> Dear Ashton,
> Great job! ...but I could make your life easier - just ask for the Cubase files
> One little thing: you keep miss-hearing the piano part in “Time”. I wanted to limit it to two notes for each (well, technically they are not...) chord. So it’s only A,C ; E,G; ...etc. So that the C,B is really stark... it’s a slightly less ‘romantic’ voicing, implying the 5th.
> Oh, and all the synth where what became “Dark Zebra”...
> Hz


Hey Hans,
I am a 14 year old aspiring composer from Germany. I currently go to a music school and we have been talking about your scores lately in class. The way you compose is just so amazing, which is why I wanted to ask for some advice from you... Just the thought of you maybe reading this is already quite a lot for me to have to process, as you are my biggest idol, but I just happened to stumble over this thread so I just wanted to ask you, how you got into composing. I have created a few compositions for orchestra myself already, but the stuff we are learning in school is really only scratching the tip of the iceberg, but the real good stuff I've got the feeling is being ignored. Any score analysis you might suggest for improving my composition skills?
Now, I find this sounds so very rude and demanding from all these people asking for score files. But of course it would be incredible if you were to share some of your original midi's or Cubase Projects, but I do think most would have problems opening them on their PC 
The thing is though, I would be really interested in getting to look at some less known files, like the track "Mombasa" from Inception, as there aren't really any good files out there... 
Dang, now I sound so demanding as well, but MIDI would be really really neat, as I "only" have Logic...


----------



## mikey1403

Rctec said:


> Dear Ashton,
> Great job! ...but I could make your life easier - just ask for the Cubase files
> One little thing: you keep miss-hearing the piano part in “Time”. I wanted to limit it to two notes for each (well, technically they are not...) chord. So it’s only A,C ; E,G; ...etc. So that the C,B is really stark... it’s a slightly less ‘romantic’ voicing, implying the 5th.
> Oh, and all the synth where what became “Dark Zebra”...
> Hz


@Rctec I was wondering if you had any success restoring any of the Cubase files for Inception or The Dark Knight or any other of your genius works?

Thank you for opening up a whole new level of emotional catharsis for a generation of movies. I am a composer and a pianist and a Doris who would always rather be moved by one of your movies than go to the pub


----------



## KEM

mikey1403 said:


> @Rctec I was wondering if you had any success restoring any of the Cubase files for Inception or The Dark Knight or any other of your genius works?



I’m also hoping that still happens one day


----------

